# *** Polished Bliss Open Days ***



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Copied from our section for information, original thread here for any responses...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63272

*OPEN DAYS!*

This coming weekend (the 29th and 30th of March) we will be running two back to back open days at our premises in Kintore. The days will run from 11am to 3pm, and we will be putting on a series of demonstrations on claying and machine polishing using both dual action and rotary machines. We will also be running some very special spring offers and will be able to give one to one advice throughout the day to anyone requesting it. Previous events like this have always been a great success, and we are really looking forward to meeting up with a lot of you and providing the opportunity for a lot of like-minded enthusiasts to mingle and talk shop! We have ample parking on site for up to a hundred cars, and car clubs are very welcome to attend.

*THE CHALLENGE!*

Here is the scrap panel we propose to clay and correct (half each day)...














































The question is, can we do it?! Ignoring the scratches and stone chips that are through to the primer/panel, we reckon we can get it 98% corrected. If you want to see us tackle it, then feel free to come along and watch!

*SPECIAL OFFERS!*

We will finalise the list of specials on Friday this week (based on stock levels at the end of the week), but these two offers will definitely be running over the course of the weekend (attendees only)...

1. FREE Poorboys Ultimate Mega Towel with every purchase of *Raceglaze '55'*

2. FREE Poorboys Deluxe Mega Towel with every purchase of *Raceglaze '42'*

3. FREE Wheel Back Brush with every purchase of two Clear Wash Buckets

*DIRECTIONS!*

Where are Polished Bliss based?

:thumb:

---

Responses/questions on this thread please...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63272


----------



## Waller (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Deals, I'm hoping to pop up, weather and SWMBO dependant 

Just had a look at your location map, I see its next to Melrose place, Heres me thinking that was filmed in California!:lol: 

Hope to see you at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Gutted to be missing another of your open days but am back abroad on Wednesday. ( Typical):wall: 

Hope to catch your summer open day though..


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

i will be along. prob the sunday as a new car is caling me on sat.


----------



## bambam10125 (Feb 22, 2008)

well im not gonna be here im gonna be away would love to come down im just starting to get into the detailing world. but will be down to buy a G220 as soon as you have them instock


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry I won't be there - wish you were a bit nearer !!

Would love to see that Vauxhall bonnet brought back to life!!

Have a great day!

CM


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll take some 50:50 and after shots and post them up afterwards! :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

i cant be there your too far  but looking forward to it


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

We like to attend but just too far away, hope you have a good day though:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The bonnet is FUBAR'd!!! Folks attending these meets are going to be in for a real treat seeing that turned around, good effort finding that guys!!


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Open Day*

Will see u at the weekend and get some raceglaze'55'


----------



## D2. (Mar 1, 2008)

This weekend is going to cost me a fortune 
Ive got a list of stuff i want


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Aye, cannae wait! That bonnet is a pure belter, by the way! Bet yous do a stonkin' job on it though; I'm sure your corrective efforts will be inspirational.

I can only go on Sunday so please dinnae sell everything on Saturday! Looking forward to some Raceglaze 55. And maybe some other bits-and-bobs. And place an order for a G220. And pads. Jeez.....

And, although ah'm gonnae try and wash the motor before then, it's likely tae be utter mingin' by the time ah git tae the Granite City! So, can ah git a shoat o' yer pressure washer and foam lance!! :lol: 

Mind, clocks go forward this Satuday night/Sunday morning!!

See yous on Sunday!! :wave:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

German Taxi said:


> Aye, cannae wait! That bonnet is a pure belter, by the way! Bet yous do a stonkin' job on it though; I'm sure your corrective efforts will be inspirational.
> 
> I can only go on Sunday so please dinnae sell everything on Saturday! Looking forward to some Raceglaze 55. And maybe some other bits-and-bobs. And place an order for a G220. And pads. Jeez.....
> 
> ...


Goes to grab an edinburgh phrase book


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Dam i wanted to go to one of these unfortunately I’m out of country this weekend for a while. I have looked at the Polished bliss site a few times and plan on booking the Volvo in at some point so you guys can do your thing. Is there any chance you could give me a few polishing tips when I decide to take the car in I’m a bit afraid of using the electric polisher? What ***** wax do you use on the cars?


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh guess i cant use the Z word for some reason.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

volvokid said:


> Dam i wanted to go to one of these unfortunately I'm out of country this weekend for a while. I have looked at the Polished bliss site a few times and plan on booking the Volvo in at some point so you guys can do your thing. Is there any chance you could give me a few polishing tips when I decide to take the car in I'm a bit afraid of using the electric polisher? What ***** wax do you use on the cars?


If you want to book the car in you'll have to give us plenty notice as we're booked solid untill the start of August! :doublesho

We use Zym0l Vintage wax on our details and yes we can give you advice whenever you like


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Clark said:


> If you want to book the car in you'll have to give us plenty notice as we're booked solid untill the start of August! :doublesho
> 
> We use Zym0l Vintage wax on our details and yes we can give you advice whenever you like


God dam thats nuts, i'm curently spending money on some mods for the car once i get some of them done i will book the car in. How do you work payment do you book the car in and pay or do you pay on the big day?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

just pay when you drop the car off or pick it up


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

You have PM Clark


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

replied


----------

